# NX digital gauge cluster



## Jed118 (Nov 15, 2004)

I saw one at the junkyard and the dash was the same, so I know physically that it will fit. Since the entire instrumentation is digital on the sentra, the wiring should be the same, right? Does anyone know, or have done this before?


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

The wiring is very much different. The harnesses are also different. The best way to do it would be to get the cluster and the harnesses from the car. Then you have to remove the wires from your existing cluster harnesses and put them in the proper spots in the nx harnesses. I can tell you how to do it.


----------

